# Mackenzie - Grad



## rub (Jun 10, 2011)

Up in my neck of the woods, "Seniors" photos aren't something done very often. I tried to open the door a bit, but it didnt seem to cach on as much as I would have liked. Hopefully from the few grads I have done this year, I can work it better for next year.

This is Mackenzie. She wasnt ready to start her shoot until 7:45 pm so we had to work quick. C&C is greatly appreciated!

Thanks, Kristal

1





2




3





4





5





6


----------



## KBM1016 (Jun 10, 2011)

Super love!  Great job, I totally love her dress


----------



## camz (Jun 10, 2011)

Krystal you are becoming a great photographer! I'm not a fan of #5. 1-4 are keepers to me!

Good job! *high five lenses*


----------



## bigboi3 (Jun 10, 2011)

Wow.  Great shots there!


----------



## rub (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks, y'all.  

Cameron, its so funny that you aren't fond of 5 - its one of my favorites from the night.  I always seem to like the ones my clients don't!!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 10, 2011)

I like them all.  The guy who doesn't like 5 is lame. . What lens are these?


----------



## rub (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks Schweetylens - If I recall correctly, 1 and 6 are 80-200/2.8 and 2-5 are 24-70/2.8 Those really are the only 2 lenses I use now.


----------



## camz (Jun 10, 2011)

rub said:


> Cameron, its so funny that you aren't fond of 5 - its one of my favorites from the night.  I always seem to like the ones my clients don't!!



Funny how they hire us for our style and they don't like the ones we like...lol


----------



## rub (Jun 10, 2011)

Thats so true!  Shoot a wedding, post up what you feel is your best, people comment and book you based on those shots - the original clients doesnt buy any of those prints... and then it continues...


----------



## dallasimagery (Jun 10, 2011)

No offense, but #5 looks like she's taking a dump. #6 is aweful (cluttered bg, camera height, armpits etc).

Having said that, I like the rest of them  Nice colors and pop, and good processing. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Derrel (Jun 10, 2011)

dallasimagery said:


> No offense, but #5 looks like she's taking a dump. #6 is aweful (cluttered bg, camera height, armpits etc).
> 
> Having said that, I like the rest of them  Nice colors and pop, and good processing. Thanks for sharing



I'd agree on #5 and the taking a dump kind of look...it's NOT a very flattering pose for a young woman in a dress... #6 being "aweful", or awful....I'd disagree on that. Yes, the background is cluttered--because it's a hubcap barn or hubcap shed...in my hometown there was a rural 2-lane highway that had a REALLY tight, downhill right hand corner that was sooooooooo extreme, that losing a hubcap there was a daily occurrence....the guy would put them on the fence posts for a week or so, then if you didn't come back to get your popped-off hubcap, the hubcap would be removed from the fence by the road, and tacked up onto the side of the barn...which looked just like the barn in #6!!!

Shot #1, the horizontal of her standing in a field of some type of forage crop, or maybe a field of mint (?) is kind of neat, since it is a horizontal that NEEDS to be a horizontal, in order to present her in front of the silos in the background. This is a perfect example of when to photograph a standing woman using a horizontal composition--when the overall environment is WORTHY of being shown...not just dead space, or empty green grass on either side of a floating-in-space head, but the person shown standing, from a low camera angle, and positioned in front of a softly OOF backdrop, yet one that is recognizable, and which is probably a very BIG part of her home town or home area. Just like the hubcap barn in #6...personalized, localized details.


----------



## Muct (Jun 11, 2011)

I don't like 5, I think you should've gone for a more... 'emotion-showing' pose or whatever, it looks more like you just snapped a photo whilst she was sitting down.
this might sound funny but I think you should've gone more for a pose like this:
http://hiphopisdream.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/00-avril_lavigne-goodbye_lullaby-2011.jpg
Yes, Avril Lavigne...


----------



## twocolor (Jun 12, 2011)

Love them Kristal!  5 didn't bug me until I read the taking a dump comments, then I had to go back and look, now that's all I see when I look at it! Great job!  Senior portraits are almost like a rite of passage in Utah.  For the guys, it's usually mom pushing them to do it.  For the girls, it ALL them, they want to dress up and be pampered!


----------



## tirediron (Jun 12, 2011)

Overall, a very nice set Kristal, good job!


----------



## dallasimagery (Jun 12, 2011)

twocolor said:


> Love them Kristal!  5 didn't bug me until I read the taking a dump comments, then I had to go back and look, now that's all I see when I look at it!



And that's why people post on photography forums, to get opinions from photographers who are not amateurs - it was the FIRST thing I thought of when I saw it. 

I'd suggest some good books on posing subjects.


----------



## Hardrock (Jun 14, 2011)

3 and 6 are my favorite. Great series!


----------



## cnutco (Jun 15, 2011)

Derrel said:


> dallasimagery said:
> 
> 
> > No offense, but #5 looks like she's taking a dump. #6 is aweful (cluttered bg, camera height, armpits etc).
> ...



As always, Derrel gives great CC!

Not much to add, but I did enjoy your photos.

Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## ClarkKent (Jun 18, 2011)

Well done!  I enjoyed viewing them all!


----------



## daarksun (Jun 18, 2011)

Nice pictures and a great idea.  Don't give up on it.  The big thing with grads is that they don't realize or even consider how valuable to the memories something like these images will be.  I know how many times I hear people between 30 and over 50 saying I sure wish I had pictures of this or that when I was young.   Even today with the all the point and shoots I see people taking pix of everything, but it's not with the intention of keeping beyond a few weeks or so. It's all about right now, right this minute or some cheap low res images for facebook and myspace. 

It's a great idea. If you can find a way to push it and get the word around that you are doing these. Could make you very busy. Best of luck!!!


----------

